# Need some pretty school fish for community tank



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

So far I've got a red tail shark and 2 marble angels in the tank. The Angels are slightly larger than a quarter and the RTS is about 2 inches. 

I want to add a flashy school of fish that will get along with the others. I really like the look of Cardinal Tetras... any chance the Angels won't hunt them down? What are some other types of schooling fish I can throw in there that will thrive? Danios maybe? I want a peaceful community


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

How big is the tank


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

I personally think rummy nose tetras look great in schools, depending on your tank sizr golden barbs are really gorgeous too.


----------



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

The tank is 33 gallon. The rummy nose looks cool. But still worried about aggression from the angels.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Rummynose are one of my favorite tetras. They're great schoolers too. I've kept angels and rummies along with Harlequin Rasboras with nio issues. How big are your angels?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

The Angels are small, about 1.25 inch body but seeing how they already want to eat the single anonymous live bearer fry I have in a plastic float container.... I'm not too keen on how they perceive smaller fish. The live bearer came along when the pet store scooped up the shark. The shark had no interest in snacking on the fry but the Angels want to tear it apart. 

I like the rummy noses a lot, I'll see if the nearby Petsmart have them is stock.... I also like the looks of the golden barbs that crazy4fish suggested.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Be careful with the angels. If they turn out to be a pair and spawn, they'll be agressive to each other and to the other fish in the tank. And since they're cichlids, they might do it anyways.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm keeping the PH at 7 so I hope that keeps the Angels from getting frisky in case they are opposite sexes.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't think that will affect it that much, especially if they were born and raised in water like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

I'll make sure to avoid any romantic music too.... :-D


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol. Good luck! I just know my pair of angels tried to kill each other when they weren't spawning, and other fish when they were.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Cherry barbs are probaly my favorite schooling fish. Very beautiful, active , and plenty of personality. Also they are large enough to not be too easy of a target for angelfish. 
I love angelfish, but be careful- little ones can change personality as they grow!


----------



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

djembekah said:


> Lol. Good luck! I just know my pair of angels tried to kill each other when they weren't spawning, and other fish when they were.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I guess I'll have to wait and see when they reach adulthood. For now, they look cute swimming the length of the tank side by side. Hopefully they will leave my school of fish alone. Which is why I want a school that's fast and hardy. So far I'm leaning towards the Rummy Noses....


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Meh you all are so negative about angelfish! Not all of them kill each other! 

For cardinals I'm not sure. I used I think that they wouldn't be good with angels (although I have neon tetras, which is kinda an experiment...), I saw some huge ones recently that probably would have been big enough.

PH 7 won't do much to stop them


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

If you keep the tank well planted, the schooling fish will have plenty of cover away from your spawning angels.
I've been chatting lots with angel folks about getting some schooling fish and most stated that if they got smaller schooling fish while the angels were small, the angels grew up not attempting to eat the fish. Especially when you keep your fish well fed


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Crazyfish! Welcome to TFK! Looks like you're getting some good suggestions!

I hope you don't mind if I ask a *slightly* off topic question or two? I don't keep any of the same fish that you do, but I read a lot of threads around here, and always want to learn more. ^__^

I'm curious to hear thoughts on if the height of this tank may become a cause for concern as these fish age. . . kind of the reverse of what we typically see. . .

Is this tank TALL enough for angels at full height?
Will the RTS become a problem for his tankmates as they grow?


----------



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

The height of the tank is 18 inches which should be ok for the Angels but I am worried that the shark may get territorial and run the whole tank. Right now they seem to be getting along like the 3 musketeers. I've read that with RTS, it's hit or miss on aggressiveness. I haven't seen this one chase anything yet but it is still young.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Personally, the sharks swimming habits is much more different than the angels and it may stress them out as they mature.
When schooling fish are comfortable and feel safe, they're not speeding around like you see in stores. So they're actually calmer and suited well with fish like angels.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

My biggest worry is the size of the tank with the angels and other fish. Not really prime real estate for everyone.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh! 18 inches! Standard 33g tanks are listed at around the 12-13" mark in height. I was having a hard time picturing a full-grown angel and a full grown RTS so close below. 
Is it the standard 4 feet long?

From what I've seen around RTS often get quite grumpy when they hit maturity, but seem sweet as juvies. . . many of our members have run into trouble with these fish long after bringing them home. Glad that you're keeping a close watch on things!

Good point about the swimming styles, Fishy. . .


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy (Oct 30, 2011)

I guess his tank is the old style 33 long,..I love those tanks. I like black neons with angels..the shark will be curious and cute till he is about a year old or so,..three inches, then it can be trouble.


----------



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah, this tank is probably about 20 yrs old. It's 36" long and a foot deep. Right now it looks pretty empty but I'm stocking for the full size of the fish. So with what I have in there right now, I'd say it's probably half full. An active school should make the tank more attractive. The shark cleans up the food that settles on the gravel and the Angels take care of anything floating around and then they troll the floor of the tank for left overs. I'll most likely go hunting for the rummynoses over the weekend. Appreciate all the feed back!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

That's a nice length to the tank but it seems a bit short for angels who really should have a taller tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh, maybe I read that wrong. When you said a foot deep I was thinking heigth, but reading back I see it's 18" high which is perfect for angels. My bad!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah, it's like this: 

/_________________/----|
|----------------------- |----|
| 18"-------------------|---/
|----------------------- |--/ 12"
|_________________|/
------------ 36"


----------



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok, I decided to go with white cloud minnows. They just looked really lively and school together really well. The Angelfish thought they were food at first but hopefully they won't do much more than threaten to eat them.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

I think they need cooler water than angels...


----------



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

djembekah said:


> I think they need cooler water than angels...


I don't think they are too temperamental with temperature... they can live in warmer water but they can also live at room temperature or even colder. 



> Although the nominal temperature range for the species in the wild is 18–26 °C (64–79 °F), it can survive water temperatures down to 5°C (41°F).]


I really like their colours and their swimming habits!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

And goldfish can live in warmer temps, tho they actually prefer colored temps. I recommend sticking with tropical schoolers.


----------



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

I keep the temp around 77-78 degrees... I've had issues with heaters not shutting off and coming home to a 90+ degree tank. 77-78 generally works well for a community tank IMO.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Personally, I'd get that heater problem sorted out before you come home to some fried fish!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

Hehe... it hasn't happened lately but I've read other people's heaters sometimes get stuck "on" for whatever reason.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Captain Jim Dandy said:


> I guess his tank is the old style 33 long,..I love those tanks. I like black neons with angels..the shark will be curious and cute till he is about a year old or so,..three inches, then it can be trouble.


My shark was so great and peaceful when he was young. Now he chases and rams anything that moves. Your right on - he's about 18 months old and just about 3" long. Its too bad because I really love that shark, but if he gets any worse I'll have to get rid of him.

Good luck with your tank.


----------



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

My shark does chase away the angels when they start scavenging his area for food but as long as they take heed, he doesn't do anything more. He is growing pretty fast. Fun fish to watch... he plays peek a boo sticking his head out the cave then reversing back in.


----------



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

Am I at my MAX with 2 Angels, 1 Red Tail Shark and 12 white cloud minnows in a 33 gallon tank? I'm thinking that's enough but I'm itching to get more stuffed in there.... lol.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Adding 12 fish at once in your tank is a lot. 12 in a 75 gallon would be okay. But 12 in a 33 gallon? Expect high ammonia levels and daily large water changes. And possibly a crash if not handled swiftly.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Adding 12 fish at once in your tank is a lot. 12 in a 75 gallon would be okay. But 12 in a 33 gallon? Expect high ammonia levels and daily large water changes. And possibly a crash if not handled swiftly.


Well the fish were only about an inch each and their max size is 1.5 inches... it's been about 4 days now and so far so good. My power filter is rated for 50 gallons and I also have an under-gravel filter (I know, people hate them) but I siphon the floor 2 times a week covering about 1/5 of the floor each time to make sure the under-gravel functions well. I also stuffed in my filter the sponge, carbon/ammonia and the biomax insert. So I'm hoping all goes well.... it really doesn't look crowded at all since the angels and shark are still small.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Regardless of filtration, its still not a good idea to add that many fish at once in a smaller tank. I want to note that min size tank for your shark is 50 gallons.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

I was going to add them slowly but when I saw them all schooled together at the pet store, I didn't want to risk breaking up the school. I rolled the dice on this one... I know, my bad


----------



## Luriol (Feb 12, 2014)

What about golden pencil fish? They look really cool and get about 2 inches big.


----------



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

Just looked them up... never saw these fish when looking for schools



> In a community aquarium, this pencilfish is better with more active fish than any of the other species, and should not be combined with sedate fish like angelfish, discus, gourami.
> Read more: Golden Pencilfish (Nannostomus beckfordi) Profile
> ​


Then again, it's not recommended for white clouds to be kept with tropicals but seems to be working ok so far. I don't know about sedate... when angelfish and gouramis get pissed off, there is nothing sedate about them.


----------

